# Six 2010 first impressions .



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

C’dale Six 2010 size 52 
First impressions after a ride this morning , +/- 95 Km 
I had some prejudices towards the Six , but in my opinion the have turn it to a good ride . 
The bike response well in en out of corners , it is stiff did a small ride on cobbles , response good on a sprint.
It swallows all the small bumps , and gives comfort .
The uphill response I still have to try out , but I expect no problems there . 
If a compared with my System Six ? I have to ride more on this one ,bud it gives a good feeling .
The test ride was done with my winter wheels “Roval Pave SL “ en not with the Dura ace . But he this is my view on this bike , before buying one make sure to ride one . 
Cheers .


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a nice looking bike and the DA wheels look slike with the matte black finish. I test rode some of Cdales newer carbon frames and must say that they are so similar to my CAAD9 (in a good way) that I'm not sure what the point is of buyng one.


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

I don’t wont to give a false impression , that is way .
Not every body has the same feeling as me


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Rib, you live in Europe? From the look of your Italian car.


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes , I'm from Belgium


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I live in Stuttgart, Germany. I go up to Mons to work sometimes.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Thats nice looking bike, matte looks tight. But what up with your cage?


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

My cage , it bike is equipped with a triple , living in the Flemish part of Belgium 
And I don’t have the strength of Tom Boonen in my legs to ride uphill  
Sometimes we ride the tour of flanders ...... so a triple is handy stuff


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Rib said:


> My cage , it bike is equipped with a triple , living in the Flemish part of Belgium
> And I don’t have the strength of Tom Boonen in my legs to ride uphill
> Sometimes we ride the tour of flanders ...... so a triple is handy stuff


I meant your bottle cage.


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheap , I know , but it is easy to adjust , from a water bottle , to a bier can ?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Rib said:


> Cheap , I know , but it is easy to adjust , from a water bottle , to a bier can ?


You are indeed from Belgium! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

He Dan , http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen , take a look .


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Rib said:


> C’dale Six 2010 size 52
> First impressions after a ride this morning , +/- 95 Km
> I had some prejudices towards the Six , but in my opinion the have turn it to a good ride .
> The bike response well in en out of corners , it is stiff did a small ride on cobbles , response good on a sprint.
> ...


 Pretty bike, but are you sure it's a 52cm bike? The headtube looks very big(long) to be a 52cm (center to top of seat tube).


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes It is a 52 cm bike ,if you see the bike geometry there is a 2 cm difference between a super six & six head tube length . 
So you can go lower on a super six then a six.


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all , 

Some more new feedback from me .
Did about some 430 Km on the Six .
So its is pretty stiff in back in middle section , but the front isn’t .
I was used to my System six , and must say now after some more km on the bike , the difference is big .
So the front handling is a little disappointment . 
Fork , and how in takes on the bumps on the road , ore is it the frame ?

If I had never ridden on a System six , I would say this is a great bike .
But if you have ridden on the best , everything else can be a setback.

Question : is the carbon on the Super Six SI ,the same as on the Six ???


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Would you say that the new Six is a good value for the money or not really? How do you like the SMP saddle?


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally I think the improve this bike a lot , and is under valued for is capacity’s . I would say YES . 

I had always problems with my ass when I was riding more than 60 Km on the bike . 
After testing differed brands , like Selle Itala , Fizik , San Marco , this on was the best I have ever ridden . 
I know it is a expensive one , but he , It save’s my ass after a long day ride . 
So I’m happy with that


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I actually have the new Six Carbon as well - same color as yours even (you can see it in my gallery) - just with lower end components (105). Originally I wanted a Madone 5 or 6 but decided that it was out of the budget at this time so then I started looking at the Synapse but when I rode the Six, I knew that it was the bike for me. I'm very happy with it and I feel that I couldn't have done better for the money. 
I love the look of the SMP Evolution saddle and I think I see one in my (near) future. Christmas is coming


----------



## nicola5154 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi, wich BB30 adapter you use? can you show a detailed pics of the bottom bracket? thank you!


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Rib said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Some more new feedback from me .
> Did about some 430 Km on the Six .
> ...


As you know very well, the System Six is a completely different bike than the 2010 Six. I would say that the System Six will probably be rated as Cannondale's best performing underrated bike. It was made only for 2 years, and was quickly overshadowed by the SuperSix after the first year the System Six came out. The SystemSix was a Six13 on EPO so to speak. It was superstiff everywhere as you know from your experience. Also, the System Six had the 1.5in fork crown that tapered up to the standard 1 1/8 in headset, which makes the front end stiffer, and that is not on the Six. 

A teammate I used to race with has a System Six and he loves that bike still today. The 2009 Six was not rated very well, and the 2010 Six is an improvement over the 2009 model, but it will never be like the System Six. I believe that the Six is designed a bit more for comfort and sportive riding, and the System Six was designed for powerful sprinters, and crit racing. If I could find a clean unblemished System Six frameset in my size and color, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

It’s was standard with the bike , so I supposed its form Cdale ? 

The bike was a warranty case , so the bike shop build it .


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Rib said:


> It’s was standard with the bike , so I supposed its form Cdale ?
> 
> The bike was a warranty case , so the bike shop build it .


I'm running CAmpy crank on my BB30.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I wasnt sent any adapter for my Ultegra for my Super. My LBS also might be just be asholes, but they told me they would have to order it seperatly.


----------



## nicola5154 (Nov 9, 2009)

Rib said:


> It’s was standard with the bike , so I supposed its form Cdale ?
> 
> The bike was a warranty case , so the bike shop build it .



thank you!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zamboni said:


> I'm running CAmpy crank on my BB30.


Hi Zamboni:

Do those cups press directly into the BB shell or do you need to install the adapter for standard size bottom brackets? Those things are silky smooth but a SS6 needs/begs for Hollowgram SL. 

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL said:


> Hi Zamboni:
> 
> Do those cups press directly into the BB shell or do you need to install the adapter for standard size bottom brackets? Those things are silky smooth but a SS6 needs/begs for Hollowgram SL.
> 
> CHL


No adapter insert needed just the outter cups.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Zamboni:
> 
> Do those cups press directly into the BB shell or do you need to install the adapter for standard size bottom brackets? Those things are silky smooth but a SS6 needs/begs for Hollowgram SL.
> 
> CHL


Like this right


----------



## nicola5154 (Nov 9, 2009)

i don't understand the problem of the front of this bike. Rib, can you explain in simply words? (my english is so poor)


----------

